# Southbourne - Unfriendly to MH



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Made most unwelcome in here today whilst driving Liberty.

All the car parks we found had height barriers.

All the signs on the sea front parking said parking for cars and motorbikes only. 

Community Police / Wardens were around so we got moved on. 
But huge industrial lorries were allowed to park, most strange that.

So we took Liberty down to Barton-on-Sea where there we no restrictions and it was alot quieter anyway.

Shame as we used to like to go to Southbourne.


----------

